# The SAS Chatroom



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

What's the _deal_? Where is *everyone*? There's only ever like *8* or so people on it max, but *much *more people active in the chat.










people pls, I'm *dying *over here, can't you see? *DYING*!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That place is so random I can't get with it.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> That place is so random I can't get with it.


R-random? But.. There's so few people, Kevin. So precious few. Nothing random ever happens with that number of people.

_Nothing_


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

As has been said more than once before, the chatroom used to be a lot more active but probably not so much anymore for some reason. Though some still use it regularly and you can have some good conversations in there.


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Cool. I'm more comfortable with less crowded and non-hyper chatrooms, so i might be dropping by once awhile


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

They're busy having social anxiety.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

All good chat rooms die. There is a certain chat room from my childhood that was probably the most formative influence in my life, but alas, it too passed. What I loved about it was that different rooms had different, smaller groups of patrons so you never felt lost in a crowd, but you were always welcome to switch around. And the environment was so laid back, so much fun. The friends I made there are still probably the best friends I've ever felt I've had. I know people have felt similarly about IRC and even YIM chats and things like that.

I go on the SAS chat time to time, but like you said not many people are active, or the conversation is a bit silly :b


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

The problem really is the chat room layout is cold and unfriendly, no emotion behind it. 123flashchat was far better to at least converse with people, had emoticons and just a better interface overall.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

CharlotteLydea said:


> As has been said more than once before, the chatroom used to be a lot more active but probably not so much anymore for some reason. Though some still use it regularly and you can have some good conversations in there.


I missed the glory days then? 



tensedboy said:


> Cool. I'm more comfortable with less crowded and non-hyper chatrooms, so i might be dropping by once awhile


I'll see you around then



probably offline said:


> They're busy having social anxiety.


_Those_ _*devils*_



pied vert said:


> All good chat rooms die. There is a certain chat room from my childhood that was probably the most formative influence in my life, but alas, it too passed. What I loved about it was that different rooms had different, smaller groups of patrons so you never felt lost in a crowd, but you were always welcome to switch around. And the environment was so laid back, so much fun. The friends I made there are still probably the best friends I've ever felt I've had. I know people have felt similarly about IRC and even YIM chats and things like that.
> 
> I go on the SAS chat time to time, but like you said not many people are active, or the conversation is a bit silly :b


Ah, the chat can get a little bit weird at times. I'm probably semi-responsible for some of them


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

rdrr said:


> The problem really is the chat room layout is cold and unfriendly, no emotion behind it. 123flashchat was far better to at least converse with people, had emoticons and just a better interface overall.


^^^yeah.

I wish they'd get a better chat.


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Sooo... I stuck my nose in there for the first time since I signed up here, saw someone mention 'spice girls' and fled the hell out.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

miss the old chatroom....


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

The people seem nice but the chatroom itself is not nice at all.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Protozoan said:


> What's the _deal_? Where is *everyone*? There's only ever like *8* or so people on it max, but *much *more people active in the chat.
> 
> people pls, I'm *dying *over here, can't you see? *DYING*!


isn't there a setting to invite other users into the chat? Why not try that.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

The Library of Emma said:


> isn't there a setting to invite other users into the chat? Why not try that.


Seems intrusive to up and invite someone out of nowhere that I don't know nor have spoken to. But posting it here let's everyone decide for themselves.


----------



## Vitalis (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe a good way to promote it would be to organize some kind of date & time gathering, so more people can join at the same time and the conversation gets going. Something like "gathering every Friday xx pm" or similar.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

rdrr said:


> The problem really is the chat room layout is cold and unfriendly, no emotion behind it. 123flashchat was far better to at least converse with people, had emoticons and just a better interface overall.


Yes it is really very bland-looking now. 123flashchat didn't exactly have lots of features like you could once get with say, MSN messenger app plugins, but at least there were many nice avatars and it all felt better. Cometchat does have numerous emoticons actually, but I don't see much else that's good about it.



Protozoan said:


> I missed the glory days then?


That's kind of true, but the downside was that a lot of chat users unfortunately also used to mean rather frequent trouble. AFAIK there have never been dedicated chat moderators here, and the forum mods have in my time anyway, mostly only really been able to pay limited attention to chat, when absolutely neccessary.



Vitalis said:


> Maybe a good way to promote it would be to organize some kind of date & time gathering, so more people can join at the same time and the conversation gets going. Something like "gathering every Friday xx pm" or similar.


That is a good idea, another shy forum sometimes does it for their chat. It wouldn't need to be organised by a mod, so you could start a thread about it if you want.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

its such a clunky and terrible plugin

i hate how it stays with every page you load, why can't it just be in its own tab? that why whenever i'm browsing sas and need to open up a thread and a different tab, i don't have 2-3 chat windows open at the same time


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Meh, what is the point of it?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Well, from what I've heard from other users there is a lot of hostility in there at times. A mod even admitted to me once that they've really struggled in the past to enforce the TOS there. Though it may be better now, I honestly don't know because in the six+ years I've been on this forum I've never once gone in there. This is just what I've heard.

This is also (obviously) a site where users have a lot of anxiety about social situations (duh). I think that combined with the problems with the hostility in the past is what keeps people from even wanting to chat. I have absolutely no desire at all to go in there. None.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

About the time I left the forum for a couple months last year the old chat was starting to get inactive too. People wouldn't talk much they would leave for video chat websites. I don't have a laptop or never tried it but maybe you could get Skype and look up social anxiety groups.


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

There was influx of people after this thread was made...

...and it's dead again. :/


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Is there a mobile version of the chat? The new chat layout looks way too small and generic to me. I hope its just a temporary one and would be upgraded in future. Not holding my hopes up though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I remember the times when there was a videochat room for sas people.

The tinychat room I mean, where you could see many sassers at once on their webcam. That was nice.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't like the chat.. Sometimes I've joined just to see what other people are talking about. But it's like being in a group.. I'm bad at joining in live conversation between more than like 2 people. I just stay quiet because it feels intrusive and I'm bad at thinking on the spot.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

KelsKels said:


> I don't like the chat.. Sometimes I've joined just to see what other people are talking about. But it's like being in a group.. I'm bad at joining in live conversation between more than like 2 people. I just stay quiet because it feels intrusive and I'm bad at thinking on the spot.


Think of it as a live thread that anyone can actively participate in. You just make comments, but the responses are faster.


----------



## msanangelo (Dec 22, 2017)

While I like chat rooms when the topic is on something I enjoy, I don't like this site's plugin thing on the bottom. Some people tried to invite me to a general topic room and any time I'd post, it'd take a second or two to appear. Like, what on earth is it processing for it to take so long? It was a small room with very little chatter. I've been in IRC channels that were far more active to even get a word in that flowed better than that mess.

Speaking of. I was curious. Does a IRC Channel exist for this site yet or will that be left to some member to start if they wanted to?


----------



## emilyrose5829 (Jan 28, 2018)

I am legal,I just want to find the one who could never leave me,and marry me,if you people all think people seek marriage is just want to get citizenship,I want to say the first ,I want to find the one we are the same ,we like each other,could live together and marry ,second,if you are a citizen ,ok,but if you are not,you could marry me,we are the same,we like each other,and we can go anywhere together,it’s ok ,so if no one want to marry and just want to date,go away,or I will quit this web


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

There is a chat room here?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

rdrr said:


> The problem really is the chat room layout is cold and unfriendly, no emotion behind it. 123flashchat was far better to at least converse with people, had emoticons and just a better interface overall.


Yep. I really hope SAS considers a new interface in the near future.


----------

